# Next Year's Nationals (2014)



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Next year's AMA Nationals (2014) will be held in Louisville, KY at the Crowne Plaza Hotel. Dates are June 4-8, 2014.

So for those that missed this year's event, start planning now. :chili::chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Midwest ladies (and gents) there is no excuse for not attending! I have already checked Google maps and it is a little less than 6 hours drive for me. The vacation days will be on my calendar on Monday, and the girls and I will be there! I am very excited and hope that my east coast and west coast SM friends will be there! 

Ohio folks - hopefully this will be close enough for you as well!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I have already posted it on my calendar and I will be there with my barker of a dog Jasmine!!!! Have your ear plugs ready!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll plan on being there too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I'll plan on being there too.


GF, you better be 'cause we're rooming together again -- and it will be PARTY TIME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah I want to go, any planning advice for a first timmer going?


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

I really think I am going to plan on going. It would be a nice break from the quilt shows and would be so much fun to be able to do something with my Ariel and meet some of these beautiful dogs in person. Good thing Ariel and I are signed up to start some training classes next Saturday.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Marguerite you mention quilt shows? Did you happen to be in paducah kentucky last weekend! My mom and I go every year to the aqs show from ohio!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I definitely will plan to be there, as I had SO much fun meeting everyone and attending the show. 

Several people mentioned that were were so busy that we didn't get as much time as we'd like with everyone. Someone suggested that maybe we could plan to stay one day later or come one day earlier so we can have a day (or part of a day) to socialize a bit more? Just a thought, but I know there were people I barely had a chance to say hello to, even with the pizza party!

Also, last night at our table we discussed if we could and should set aside several of the banquet tables for the SM group? This year I think everyone did manage to sit with other SMers with some fancy manuvering, but one year I ended up sitting with another group I didn't know at all. While it was nice to meet more people, I would have loved to have been with other SM members. 

These are just my random thoughts, and everyone is welcome to add their input. I'm just more or less thinking out loud


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> GF, you better be 'cause we're rooming together again -- and it will be PARTY TIME!!!:thumbsup:


WooHooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe I'll bring Angel with me this time.... Or maybe my Tilly will have a new home by then and can come with me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

damara23 said:


> Yeah I want to go, any planning advice for a first timmer going?


Just do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Great!! A little over 3 hours from me!! I'm going!!!


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so going...we live in Greenwood, IN....not that far at all from us. Do husbands go??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping to make a long weekend out of it. Trying to get my Mom to meet us there too. DH, Bella & I are already talking about it  .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I will definitely consider it next year!


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely will be there next year......maybe we will see Maya in the ring for obedience???
I had such a fantastic time.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmm, June. I'll be finished my last ever college exams about a week or so before then. I think I'll deserve a vacation.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*How far in advance do you have to book the hotel room? I hate to fly, so I will probably drive 14 hours...I can leave a couple of days ahead of time and break up the drive...and I'd be more comfortable taking her in the car.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm planning on coming next year...:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can plan on it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Now I'm excited..sitting here making a list of stuff I would need to pack for her and I both....*

*How far in advance did everyone book a room at the hotel??? *

*I will rent a car, rather than fly... I can leave a few days early and break up the drive for her and I and I can pack all I need in a car. *


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

There were lots rooms avail as it was a super big hotel. I booked few weeks before, but you can cancel up to 3 days ahead. depends on size of hotel.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Not too far from ohio!! I think I will be coming with Thor 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Does everyone leave their dogs in their rooms sometimes...I'm so afraid she'll bark and cry at being left alone in a strange place.*


----------



## Marguerite (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi, No I have never been to the big Peducah show, I always went to the big show in Dallas, Tx. Then lots of the smaller shows close to home. Haven't been doing too much quilting lately as I have been busy making clothes for Ariel, I do lots of machine embroidery and now trying to learn crochet dresses for Ariel. What about you? Are you a big quilter as you mentioned going with your Mom.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmmmm....Lexington, Kentucky. I was hoping for somewhere in Texas but I bet I could call it a business trip and find something related to the racehorses that just had to be done while I was there. Lol. I will definitely keep it on my radar.


----------



## Meilerca (Dec 16, 2012)

Yea my mom is a big quilter! I'm just learning! My love is the longarm quilting and knitting! I just learned how to make Thor some shirts I'm not so good at it but I'm learning! It's a slow process. I need a little girl puppy to dress up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

socalyte said:


> I definitely will plan to be there, as I had SO much fun meeting everyone and attending the show.
> 
> Several people mentioned that were were so busy that we didn't get as much time as we'd like with everyone. Someone suggested that maybe we could plan to stay one day later or come one day earlier so we can have a day (or part of a day) to socialize a bit more? Just a thought, but I know there were people I barely had a chance to say hello to, even with the pizza party!
> 
> ...


Jackie, Pat & I were talking about not being able to meet everyone, too. What if we had an SM Hospitality Room, some place where we could all gather & socialize with our babies thru out the 4 days. We could stock it with food & drinks... Just an idea.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Jackie, Pat & I were talking about not being able to meet everyone, too. What if we had an SM Hospitality Room, some place where we could all gather & socialize with our babies thru out the 4 days. We could stock it with food & drinks... Just an idea.


Marti - love that idea. :chili::chili: BTW the "hold the date" card that they gave out said June 4-8, not the 6th. Will try to make it but not sure of my work schedule at that point as my annual project starts in mid May each year. Hope I can do it though. Wondering how airfares are to there? They were so cheap to Orlando for us - $200 RT. Sure hope the hotel is better than this one!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Looked at airfares from here and they are expensive -- about $500 round trip. Louisville isn't that easy to fly into to. Lots of plane changes, so it makes it difficult to bring the fluffs.

As far as booking the hotel, I usually wait until it's posted on the AMA website as that's when the hotel usually has the group code and rate in the computer. Early January, I would guess.

Sue - I will change the dates in my original post. (The eyes are old and tired. LOL and the print was small)


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Jackie, Pat & I were talking about not being able to meet everyone, too. What if we had an SM Hospitality Room, some place where we could all gather & socialize with our babies thru out the 4 days. We could stock it with food & drinks... Just an idea.


Great idea Marti, might be a charge for one, but good idea. :thumbsup: I didn't know the AMA room was there till last day it was open. But as far as SM'ers I think would be good idea at our SM get together (Pizza Party) if we went around the room and each person introduced them self and (screen name). :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I won't be going. From Santa Rosa the best price for hotel & flight is minimum $2000 and will take OVER 12 hours. The hotel doesn't sound nice at all. I looked at pictures on the hotel's own web site and could see big stains on the carpet!!! Trip Advisor reviews were mixed, but the words "bed bugs" is enough to totally turn me off.

Flights from Los Angeles are average $600 and at least one stop.

Kentucky sounds nice, but we won't see much from an airport hotel. 

We should plan an *SM convention* in a central place that is easy to get to.
Chicago?


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I won't be going. From Santa Rosa the best price for hotel & flight is minimum $2000 and will take OVER 12 hours. The hotel doesn't sound nice at all. I looked at pictures on the hotel's own web site and could see big stains on the carpet!!! Trip Advisor reviews were mixed, but the words "bed bugs" is enough to totally turn me off.
> 
> Flights from Los Angeles are average $600 and at least one stop.
> 
> ...


YES YES YES!!!! I'm down for a convention!!! Can we start a board of members for this? :thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I stayed at the Louisville Crowne Plaza once and was very pleased with the room. Now, that was about 6 years ago. Didn't spend much time in the hotel as there was so much going on that weekend.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Several people mentioned that were were so busy that we didn't get as much time as we'd like with everyone. Someone suggested that maybe we could plan to stay one day later or come one day earlier so we can have a day (or part of a day) to socialize a bit more? Just a thought, but I know there were people I barely had a chance to say hello to, even with the pizza party!
> 
> I think that's a great idea to add a day. Maybe we could plan to do an activity together such as the Behind the Scene tour at Churchill Downs.
> 
> Also, last night at our table we discussed if we could and should set aside several of the banquet tables for the SM group? This year I think everyone did manage to sit with other SMers with some fancy manuvering, but one year I ended up sitting with another group I didn't know at all. While it was nice to meet more people, I would have loved to have been with other SM members.


That would be awful to end up at a table with without other SMers. I think that happened to Robin, but she was able to get moved. I would be happy to volunteer to be the sign up person for people and could do it as soon as I arrived. We have a lot of time to figure it all out, but it's good to be thinking of how we could make things even better.



damara23 said:


> Yeah I want to go, any planning advice for a first timmer going?


When the event list comes out, sign up for EVERYTHING and try to be there for the whole thing. 
\


Orla said:


> Hmmmm, June. I'll be finished my last ever college exams about a week or so before then. I think I'll deserve a vacation.


Hooray! That definitely deserves a reward AND celebration.



nwyant1946 said:


> *Does everyone leave their dogs in their rooms sometimes...I'm so afraid she'll bark and cry at being left alone in a strange place.*


Yes, there are places dogs aren't allowed. We left our fluffs in the room when we went to breakfast, dinner, etc. Fluffs are not allowed at the White Excitement Party or the banquet. Lots of dogs barked, so yours wouldn't be the only one making noise. The only issue could be if you were next to someone not there for the show and they complained. 



Snowbody said:


> Marti - love that idea. :chili::chili: BTW the "hold the date" card that they gave out said June 4-8, not the 6th. Will try to make it but not sure of my work schedule at that point as my annual project starts in mid May each year. Hope I can do it though. Wondering how airfares are to there? They were so cheap to Orlando for us - $200 RT. Sure hope the hotel is better than this one!!!


Oh, Sue, I am sorry to hear that work may prevent you from going to Louisville next year. Airfare from Kansas City is about the same as it was to Orlando for me. I was happy to see that Southwest flies there from KC since they charge quite a bit less for dogs on board. 



Sylie said:


> I won't be going. From Santa Rosa the best price for hotel & flight is minimum $2000 and will take OVER 12 hours. The hotel doesn't sound nice at all. I looked at pictures on the hotel's own web site and could see big stains on the carpet!!! Trip Advisor reviews were mixed, but the words "bed bugs" is enough to totally turn me off.
> 
> Flights from Los Angeles are average $600 and at least one stop.
> 
> ...


Sylvia, that's too bad that it is so expensive and such a long trip for you. In 2015 it will be in the western section of the country, so that should be one you could get to again. In the meantime, a SM "convention" in Chicago would be awesome. I have never been able to get to the puppy parties at Hilton Head or at Pat's because of timing or airfare, but it seems like those are where people have the time to visit and get to know each other.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

When will nationals be back on the East Coast? That would be easiest for me.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think an SM convention in Chicago would be FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Orla said:


> When will nationals be back on the East Coast? That would be easiest for me.


It rotates from east, central, west. Since it was just in the eastern region, it will be back there in 2016 .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> When will nationals be back on the East Coast? That would be easiest for me.


Orla - the way it's been, one year it's in the east, next year, midwest and then in the west so it won't be back here on the east coast for three years Might not be able to make it until then. Would love the idea of a Chicago SM convention. My brother lives there and the fares are usually very good.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

2016! That's too far away 
I really want to go. I don't think I'd bring Milo, but it would still be fun. Flights to Kentucky have minimum 3 stops.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

soooo this chicago convention.....is it something that can be worked out?

I really would love to be more involved with SM community, Paris needs to get out more


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I would love to come as well. Would be a bit of a drive for me but i love road trips! I love all the "Spoiled Maltese" clothing and will be needing one by next year, but why not sooner? Could someone PM me the website for the member who makes them? 

Also, someone mentioned knitting. - If you like to knit clothes for your fluff, Ravelry.com is a fantastic site for tons of patterns, many of them free!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

Oooh that's only a 2 and a half hour drive from us! I am so excited I hope we can make it next year.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The good news: this hotel is fairly easy access from a travel perspective. The bad news: there's not much to access at this location. I've been to the Expo center several times and passed this hotel and I don't even remember any good restaurants nearby. Also, you really don't get any of the Louisville/Kentucky flavor from that area. Kinda wish Nationals were at least held downtown. Do you guys have time to site-see?


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a really dumb question if I were to go to nationals could I bring Maddie with me even though she isn't pure? I could bring a friend and have them watch her but just bring to any SM meet ups? I could have my family watch instead. I'm in Ohio so next year that would be really doable and it would be a my pre-college graduation present! I'd probably rather go to nationals than go to Disney World! I'm so fascinated by it and all the beautiful Malts!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All babies are welcome at National's. I made a vest for Bailey, Nida's first baby, that says "Honorary Maltese", and made one for Pat's friend, Elaine, who has a Chi, that says Spoiled Chihuahua.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't know if this would be doable, but check into landing at Greater Cincinnati airport, then driving down to Lville. Cinti airport is actually in Ky, Lville should be about an hour or so down river. CVG is an international airport, or was, should be easier. 

I doubt I'll be coming, too close to my out-laws.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

spookiesmom said:


> Don't know if this would be doable, but check into landing at Greater Cincinnati airport, then driving down to Lville. Cinti airport is actually in Ky, Lville should be about an hour or so down river. CVG is an international airport, or was, should be easier.
> 
> I doubt I'll be coming, too close to my out-laws.


Glad you posted this suggestion - I was thinking the save thing. Indianapolis is also only a couple of hours away.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I will definitely consider it next year!


Well you better double and triple consider it my friend cuz guess who's going! ME!!:chili:



Orla said:


> Hmmmm, June. I'll be finished my last ever college exams about a week or so before then. I think I'll deserve a vacation.


Orla that would be so awesome if you could make it!! 



Snowbody said:


> Marti - love that idea. :chili::chili: BTW the "hold the date" card that they gave out said June 4-8, not the 6th. Will try to make it but not sure of my work schedule at that point as my annual project starts in mid May each year. Hope I can do it though. Wondering how airfares are to there? They were so cheap to Orlando for us - $200 RT. Sure hope the hotel is better than this one!!!


Now listen here young lady, I finally get to go to one and you better make sure all your work is done early so you can go too! :walklikeanegyptian:



Sylie said:


> I won't be going. From Santa Rosa the best price for hotel & flight is minimum $2000 and will take OVER 12 hours. The hotel doesn't sound nice at all. I looked at pictures on the hotel's own web site and could see big stains on the carpet!!! Trip Advisor reviews were mixed, but the words "bed bugs" is enough to totally turn me off.
> 
> Flights from Los Angeles are average $600 and at least one stop.
> 
> ...


Chicago for a SM convention or even the next time Nationals is in the midwest would be awesome! Cuz I could so easily do Chicago. Not that it's all about me or anything. :blush: :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I have a really dumb question if I were to go to nationals could I bring Maddie with me even though she isn't pure? I could bring a friend and have them watch her but just bring to any SM meet ups? I could have my family watch instead. I'm in Ohio so next year that would be really doable and it would be a my pre-college graduation present! I'd probably rather go to nationals than go to Disney World! I'm so fascinated by it and all the beautiful Malts!


Oh yes!!! I took Bailey with me this year and there is no Maltese in him at all! I just didn't feel comfortable leaving him behind so he came along and it was fine. I kept him in a zipped up stroller at the shows and no one even noticed. Of course he got a lot of loving from his sweet SM aunties. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have several Maltese that we're not certain if they are pure bred or not (I have Tilly who was a rescue). Doesn't matter, we love them all. 

But Bailey is our special SM Honorary Maltese and he is my very special boy. Nida -- you know how much I adore Bailey -- since the day you got him.  He spent a lot of this year's SM Pizza party with his Awntie Lynn.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Orla said:


> 2016! That's too far away
> I really want to go. I don't think I'd bring Milo, but it would still be fun. Flights to Kentucky have minimum 3 stops.


 
Orla you'll have to make one of your stops here on your way back!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

What dates would everyone be arriving and leaving from the convention??? Starting to make plans!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy and I will coming on Wed. June 4th and leaving Sunday June 8th. Cassie is already getting her things together.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I will also be arriving on Wednesday, June 4 and will either leave Sunday, June 8th or stay an extra day. I would love to be able to take the tour of Churchill Downs. I will have to check to see if they even have tours on Sunday.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"Church-hill Downs" yes, yes, I do believe they should be open Sundays!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We!re arriving on the 3rd and leaving the 8th. We want a day to get settled and hopefully Laurel and Dewey will be "settled down!" This is my first time and I'm excited!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I would love to attend, but with Babinka I just cant :-(


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Guess what I don't think I will be able to attend. Cher is coming to town on the 4th and my mom, aunt, adopted aunt (not a real aunt, but she's like one) and a friend of my mom is going and I have to drive them. I will try to come after that though. :smcry:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmmm, I reallly really want come with queen bark- a -lot, Paris Beauty.
Trying to figure out if I should drive or fly????

How many of yall are flying in?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

It has been up on the AMA website for about a week or so. I have not 100% decided if I am going or not, but I did reserve a room just in case.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I did go ahead and make hotel reservations for Lynne (Angel's Mom) and me to again share a room. Haven't firmed up the dates, so may need to modify the hotel reservations but at least we have a reserved room. Now it seems kind of REAL to me even though it's still a long time away. 

Pam -- you have to come. Nationals just wouldn't be Nationals without you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> "Church-hill Downs" yes, yes, I do believe they should be open Sundays!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


Ha, ha!! Sandi, you are too funny! :HistericalSmiley: Sure wish you lived close enough to join us.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> We!re arriving on the 3rd and leaving the 8th. We want a day to get settled and hopefully Laurel and Dewey will be "settled down!" This is my first time and I'm excited!!


I can hardly wait to meet you and Laurel and Dewey! :chili:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I did go ahead and make hotel reservations for Lynne (Angel's Mom) and me to again share a room. Haven't firmed up the dates, so may need to modify the hotel reservations but at least we have a reserved room. Now it seems kind of REAL to me even though it's still a long time away.
> 
> Pam -- you have to come. Nationals just wouldn't be Nationals without you.


I definitely want to, but I am a bit put off by the no direct flight issue. The room cost isn't bad at all. We'll see about the flight situation. That much harder traveling with dog(s) with stop overs.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Wish it were in Texas…..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Not sure if I'm going or not. If I do go, I will not have a puppy party....will make that decision later...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Not sure if I'm going or not. If I do go, I will not have a puppy party....will make that decision later...


 
it is close to your previous party dates isn't it?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I will be the "Country Bumpkin' I've never been to any dog shows before, so I'll appreciate you all telling me what's going on, where I should be, when to keep my dogs in the room and just about anything and everything!! LOL! I really will appreciate it!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I've booked the hotel for four of the nights - and hopefully we will be having a fluff slumber party with some special fluff cousins!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

educ8m said:


> Sylvia, that's too bad that it is so expensive and such a long trip for you. In 2015 it will be in the western section of the country, so that should be one you could get to again. In the meantime, a SM "convention" in Chicago would be awesome. I have never been able to get to the puppy parties at Hilton Head or at Pat's because of timing or airfare, but it seems like those are where people have the time to visit and get to know each other.





educ8m said:


> It rotates from east, central, west. Since it was just in the eastern region, it will be back there in 2016 .


Actually, in 2015 it is the 50th anniversary show so they have opened it up to bids from around the country not limited to the usual regions and there were two bids, neither of them on the West Coast. 2015 will either be in Illinois or Florida. We have not heard officially yet, but those were the two bids. 

I don't know how this will impact the usual rotation or what that means to 2016 and beyond. But for those on the West Coast do not assume next year will be closer (though it might be easier to fly in and out of). 

I hope everyone can come. I am planning on it and actually considering driving this year. Last year I flew with 4 dogs, but it would be easier to drive with my little Clan in tow. I think it is about 9 hours from me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am holding out for this one Carina---hoping for IL. as it is a direct flight w/Austrian airlines, for me. Every yr. I plan to go, but so far it hasn't worked for me---2015 may well be the year!!!!!


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have tentatively made all of my reservations for the Nationals and look forward to seeing all of you!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maglily said:


> it is close to your previous party dates isn't it?


Yep Brenda....my party is usually the first weekend in June...I think my last one was June 9th...or was it the 11th.

Just too much $ for me to do both. 


there's still time to figure it out. My yard is lookin' good!!!!! everything is new :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

CloudClan said:


> Actually, in 2015 it is the 50th anniversary show so they have opened it up to bids from around the country not limited to the usual regions and there were two bids, neither of them on the West Coast. 2015 will either be in Illinois or Florida. We have not heard officially yet, but those were the two bids.
> 
> I don't know how this will impact the usual rotation or what that means to 2016 and beyond. But for those on the West Coast do not assume next year will be closer (though it might be easier to fly in and out of).
> 
> I hope everyone can come. I am planning on it and actually considering driving this year. Last year I flew with 4 dogs, but it would be easier to drive with my little Clan in tow. I think it is about 9 hours from me.



2015...now that's the one I'm excited about!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

JRM993 said:


> I have tentatively made all of my reservations for the Nationals and look forward to seeing all of you!!!


Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For this year's nationals, I will only bring 1 fluff and it will either be Secret or Lacie. Which would those that are attending like to meet? Lacie??? Secret???


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Actually, in 2015 it is the 50th anniversary show so they have opened it up to bids from around the country not limited to the usual regions and there were two bids, neither of them on the West Coast. 2015 will either be in Illinois or Florida. We have not heard officially yet, but those were the two bids.
> 
> I don't know how this will impact the usual rotation or what that means to 2016 and beyond. But for those on the West Coast do not assume next year will be closer (though it might be easier to fly in and out of).
> 
> I hope everyone can come. I am planning on it and actually considering driving this year. Last year I flew with 4 dogs, but it would be easier to drive with my little Clan in tow. I think it is about 9 hours from me.


Carina, thanks for that information. I can only imagine how exciting the 50th anniversary will be! It will be interesting to see which place will host it. 

Look forward to seeing you again. Nine hours of driving wouldn't be too bad. Will you already be done teaching? We should be finished by the 4th unless we have lots of snow days.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

educ8m said:


> Carina, thanks for that information. I can only imagine how exciting the 50th anniversary will be! It will be interesting to see which place will host it.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you again. Nine hours of driving wouldn't be too bad.  Will you already be done teaching? We should be finished by the 4th unless we have lots of snow days.


I'm afraid I will be teaching summer session again, so on my lighter schedule, but I will be in the middle of a session in June. But I plan to make it work. Unless something comes up that can not be avoided.  I really love it. Will you be showing in Rally or Obedience again?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Convice hubby to make 10 hour drive -- check
Ask boss for time off -- check

:chili:I am so excited that June can't get here quick enough. As we get closer to the date, I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of questions. We are bringing Jasmine with us and we've never travelled with a fluff before. So any helpful hints would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, I wish I could go! I'd love to meet all the beautiful fluffs. I'm stuck on the west coast and don't think a trip that far next year is possible. Maybe for 2015! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Yep Brenda....my party is usually the first weekend in June...I think my last one was June 9th...or was it the 11th.
> 
> Just too much $ for me to do both.
> 
> ...


 
I know it is alot of money and time away from work/home to do both. Yep it will get figured out...and yes your yard looks awesome. If I come we are going in the kayaks.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I just booked my room! I thought I might not be going, then looked at the premium list and saw Louisville - very do-able for me. :chili:
Driving from ATL - Louisville - then St. Louis to visit my son!
Anyone who needs a ride from ATL, or if you want to room-share (2Q) contact me!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

ckanen2n said:


> I just booked my room! I thought I might not be going, then looked at the premium list and saw Louisville - very do-able for me. :chili:
> Driving from ATL - Louisville - then St. Louis to visit my son!
> Anyone who needs a ride from ATL, or if you want to room-share (2Q) contact me!


Yeah! I am so excited! So, who else is in??


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll be there!!!


----------

